

Color as a determined communication (Very Interesting) - german
http://www.research.ibm.com/journal/sj/353/sectiond/jacobson.html

======
daniel-cussen
Is this bullshit? I can't tell anymore; I've spent too much time on crappy
websites and my bullshit detectors are pretty sore. I just get the feeling
this might be worth reading, but I don't want to have to find out on my own. I
would upvote anyone who read it and found out (I don't think this is a bribe;
whoever reads that legitimately deserves a karma point).

------
german
Newton characterized light; Goethe contemplated its appearance.

Great phrase. :)

